# Cosmic SSC 2003 - rim care/corrosion prevention



## EdRoche (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi All, I have a pair of mavic carbone SSC from 2003. Some water was getting into the inner rim and I removed the rim tape to check the eyelets also. I found some early stage alloy corrosion around the eyelets. A bit of light scraping removed the powdery buildup. The eyes and spokes themselves are perfect. 

I would like to know how to maintain/care for these rims going forward, specifically something that I can apply to and around the eyelets to prevent further corrosion. I'm in Singapore where the humidity is real high and it rains a lot in the tropics.

Many thanks!

These are the wheels:

https://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa163/willg54/IMG_6157_zps3da12335.jpg


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

A light application of linseed oil, take your time one eyelet at a time, as it dries, so you coat them without any excessive run off. A small artists brush should do it. It's more commonly used as a thread lubricant for wheel building, but it is a good rust (or any oxide) inhibitor as well.


----------

